# I need info on ME PE license to concentrate on exam



## danielson9609 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a mechanical engineer and I'm wondering how to go about choosing the right PE license for me.

In the past I've worked manufacturing which has nothing to do with the following ME fields:

HVAC

Machine design

thermal fluid power

How do I choose the type of PE exam to study since I haven't done much work on any of these 3 fields? 

I do know I would like to have a PE Mechanical license because It opens up a new job market. I just don't know which PE license to practice that would actually be more marketable in the area where I live.

your input will be greatly appreciated?

Dan


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2014)

depends on the state. Not all states distinguish disciples on the PE. a PE is PE is PE...you practice within your knowledge base.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Dan, some might say to take the PE that you are more likely to pass based on subject matter.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 10, 2014)

What are you doing now as a job?

I would say either go for Machine Design or Thermo/Fluid. Don't bother taking the HVAC exam unless you have actual HVAC consulting experience. I have a feeling the HVAC exam is a bit more code and ASHRAE heavy, which may be more difficult without experience.

Most review books will have all three disciplines in them. So you can look through the subject matter and figure out what you're more comfortable with.

Most licenses will just say "Professional Engineer - Mechanical", so whichever afternoon exam you take won't be limiting. The requirement is that you only stamp something that you're compenent in. So if you know nothing about HVAC, but stamp HVAC plans, the state engineering board could require you to prove your knowledge or experience in HVAC. This would only happen if something went wrong with the design.


----------

